# programming CCM using vag com



## everclear1567 (Jul 4, 2007)

hey, just purchased a vagcom system and i had to buy a new Comfort control module...anyone know how to program it using vagcom???


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: programming CCM using vag com (everclear1567)*

Is the old completely dead and doesn't "talk" anymore or is it just faulty but does still talk? In case it does talk, read the coding and adaptation channel values then install the new one and enter the values you have from the old module. Of course that does not work in case the original one is dead, then you need to set everything right using the coding charts and info VAG-COM and/or we give you.
Since you did not post any details yet an Auto-Scan would help and if the old module still talks you could make a controller channels map from the adaptation channels of the module.


----------



## everclear1567 (Jul 4, 2007)

it does still talk and is just a little faulty, when i ran the auto scan it said "could not communicate with comfort module"


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (everclear1567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *everclear1567* »_when i ran the auto scan it said "could not communicate with comfort module"

Then it does NOT talk.


----------



## everclear1567 (Jul 4, 2007)

the only reason why im swapping it out is because the keyless entry and truck switch arent working...im not even sure this will fix that


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (everclear1567)*

Ok, then let's start over again...
#1 Cold boot the control module (either pull it's power supply fuses or disconnect the battery)
#2 Perform an Auto-Scan and see if it shows up OR try to directly connect to it.
#3 Check it's measuring value blocks and search for the one listing the switch and remote control status you are looking for.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Sorry to bring this back to life but I have the same question. My CCM was dead, no connecting, no communication with it so I could not get it's codes. I have a new CCM and installed it yesterday and I am waiting for my friend to come by tonight witht he VagCom to reprog it. 
my car is an 02 Passat variant, pwr, windows, locks aftermarket head unit. it was a monsoon w/o cd player if that matters. I'd also like 1 touch unlock and key fob controlled windows. Any help would be greatly appreciated


_Modified by Rev. Longride at 11:29 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*

anyone


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*

Please post an AutoScan from your vehicle.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We didn't do an autoscan, just tried to connect to everything and the CCM would communicate at all. I will have one and post it tonight if it doesn't start.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*

The Coding you need depends on the specific part number of the CCM you installed.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

same part number as replaced, I got it from Crowley VW in CT. but I'm in KS, I'm supposed to be leaving to go back home to CT on the 28th...if I get it started that is
CCM part number# 1c0959799c080


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*

Check this page:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...3B%29
http://ross-tech.com/vag-com/d...9.lbl
C09,Central Locking (4 doors / 4-power windows):
C10,00258 - Selective unlocking
C11,00259 - Unlocking of all doors
So, for Selecting unlocking, your Soft. Coding should be 00258


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If that works and you go to H2O, look for my car. I owe you














or better yet a Caribou Lou http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*

Won't be at H2O, will be at WF, but I'm not allowed to be crunk at work.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no communication with the Comfort Control Module


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*

Part number old vs. new?
Wiring OK?


----------

